# CCG Auxiliary RHIB parade pics



## CougarKing (2 Jul 2009)

Just a couple of pics of one of Unit 10's 2 RHIBs (this one with the transom is called _Auxiliary 7_) on the Steveston Canada Day/Salmon Festival parade.












Our other RHIB - _Auxiliary 6_- has a yellow T-top superstructure and remained in the water in case any SAR calls occurred, of which at least one did. One of our Coxswains on duty crew had to leave the parade for a while to help crew _Auxiliary 6_.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Jul 2009)

Is the Hummer part of the team or was it just provided for the parade?


----------



## CougarKing (2 Jul 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Is the Hummer part of the team or was it just provided for the parade?



It belongs to one of the volunteer unit members.


----------

